# East Cape Power poles



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

You can mount them to the back on the sponsons, you just have to cut an access hole and dig the foam out to get to the "transom". I did this on my Lostmen years ago, fab an aluminum backing plate using the mounting surface of the PP as a template. Could also use starboard, just make the backing plate larger than the footprint of the PP.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Call PowerPole they can hook you up.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm pretty sure most of them are through bolted into the sponsons. I would call Kevin and ask what the best mounting position is. Or at least look though the pictures and videos that they do of deliveries to see how they are mounting them.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I did the same thing to my Vantage as @prinjm6 did to his Lostman. Well I didn't do it since I asked a fine skilled young man at ECS to do it for me. DM me and I will send pictures


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

My 2014 VHP didn't have foam filled sponsons and I could get to the power pole mount bolts reaching through the bilge hatch. Talk to Kevin at Eastcape, there is no reason you can mount it where it is supposed to go on the sponsons.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Much bigger boat but this may be what you’re talking about.


----------



## Baystealth66 (Dec 15, 2020)

Gervais said:


> View attachment 180134
> Much bigger boat but this may be what you’re talking about.


Thanks but my Hull has sponsons and I doubt any of the brackets work but I’m trying to figure it out


----------



## Baystealth66 (Dec 15, 2020)

finbully said:


> Call PowerPole they can hook you up.


PP said it’s a transom only mount boat, but it was worth a shot cause I saw they had a 14” set back bracket


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

How about a TM up front instead with spot lock?


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

O
I was able to tuck mine in here on a Lostmen. Floation was in this sponson, but in the corner. the other sponson wouldn’t work as the bilge was there.


----------



## wwl (Aug 21, 2015)

put an access hatch (or you might have one already) in the rear hatch and mount it up with a backing plate


----------



## wwl (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## wwl (Aug 21, 2015)




----------

